# z31 turbo 84' upgrades help!



## fun2k (Jan 5, 2011)

i have uk model 84' zx300 turbo which i am restoring atm.The car has only done 10,000km but has a lot of rust buildup due to just standing there for well over 10 years. im changing all the bushingse, all rubber seals, gaskets etc plus full paint and rust removal.

my questions is im not upgrading the turbo or ecu atm,can i safely run 10psi with the following upgrades even in hot weather on 89 octane?

turbo timer
turbo boost controller
bov
wasterate
hks exhaust
k&n intake
spearco intercooler
walbro 255lph pump(will this run fine with stock ecu??) /stock has gone bad so need to replace neways.

was thinking about upgrading injector but no need to mess with the ecu since im not upgrading the turbo rite now.

i would really appreciate you advise on this matter as im just about to order the parts for my car.


----------

